#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Executar script shell a partir de PHP
Olá,

É possível executar um script através de uma página php.

Fiz meu script e coloquei na pasta de cgis do meu Apache. Quando o chamo através de um form de uma página html (tanto via POST como GET) eu recebo uma mensagem de erro.

Segundo o log do Apache o erro é: Premature end of script heades

O que poderia estar errado?

----------


## 1c3m4n

pra vc executar scripts no php vc 2 tem maneiras:

1 - exec("/caminho/script",$resultado) (onde o $resultado eh a saida q o script da)
2 - system("/caminho/script&quot<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> esse jah retorna na tela o resultado

mas tome cuidado com essas funcoes q elas podem abrir brechas de segurança

----------

